
CEOs Who Cheat on Spouse Twice as Likely to Cheat at Work, Study Shows - known
https://www.bloombergquint.com/business/ceos-who-cheat-on-spouse-twice-as-likely-to-cheat-at-work-study
======
neilv
1 day ago: "CEOs Who Cheat in Bedroom Will Cheat in Boardroom: Study
(bloomberg.com)":
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20656992](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20656992)

------
i_am_nomad
This study also, unintentionally, correlates cheating at work with stupidity.
Anyone who thought they would find actual women on Ashley Madison was deluded
about male-female dynamics in the real world and clearly didn’t understand
women. And, anyone who gave a “service” like that personally identifying
information was just a fool.

------
LukeWalsh
This is the study:
[https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2019/07/29/1905329116](https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2019/07/29/1905329116)

------
ikeyany
The study says all of the information is publicly available. Where can I find
the Ashley Madison data, and how can it be verified?

~~~
vincent-toups
There was a big, high profile leak.

------
mensetmanusman
Would be interesting if this is ever used by a board to oust a CEO:

“We are reducing the likelihood of future errors by removing you”

~~~
uasm
> “We are reducing the likelihood of future errors by removing you”

It's discriminatory. I doubt this would be legal.

~~~
mensetmanusman
Every decision is a discrimination of an alternative decision.

~~~
uasm
> "Every decision is a discrimination of an alternative decision."

Let's put aside the whole "at-will employment" (which I doubt applies to CEOs)
discussion.

You can't fire someone for cheating on their partner. People are allowed to
have personal lives, and they are allowed to make personal mistakes.

If you could fire people for cheating on their partner, why stop at cheating
when there are so many other personal life choices/factors that could "put the
company at risk"?

------
_aleph2c_
TL;DR: A CEO who is dumb enough to get caught cheating on his spouse, is twice
as likely the do the dumb things needed to get caught cheating at work.

------
sidcool
The business of business is messy. Capitalism will forgive most ethical or
even criminal misadventures of it yields profits. That's not capitalism's
fault, it's just how humans operate.

------
awestley
TL;DR: Cheaters gonna cheat.

~~~
dkersten
I suppose it could be generalised as _" people who cheat on one thing are
twice as likely to cheat on a different thing too"_, or to quote the article
directly: _" Our study indicates cheating in one context carries over to
cheating in others"_.

